# Habe Volume Blacksheep...brauche Kettenspanner !!!



## hard rock bmxer (24. August 2007)

hey ihr habt bestimmt alle viel mehr Ahnung als ich  

naja das eigentliche Thema ist das ich seit kurzer zeit nen Volume Blacksheep fahre..und dazu einen Kettenspanner brauche..weil halt die Kette  hammer oft durch hängt und so...naja und halt alles einfacher  wäre.. (die einstellungen  und so)

schreibt ordentlich viel empfehlungen was für einen  Kettenspanner ich hohlen soll    

danke !!!


----------



## RISE (24. August 2007)

Kannst du nicht einfach die Kette kürzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (24. August 2007)

man kann seine kette auch ohne kettenspanner spannen... aber wenn du unbedingt einen oder zwei willst, kauf dir welche.musst nur drauf achten ob 10 oder 14mm, ich geh ma davon aus das du 14mm brauchst. was für einen du nimmst is egal, funktionieren tun sie alle.

hier mal 2 beispiele:

knight 







teuer, schick und leicht




standart kettenspanner






funktioniert genausogut und ist billiger


----------



## Carl Johnson (24. August 2007)

ich find kettenspanner sind ne sehr gute sache ... von wegen kette kann man auch anders spannen und so, kette kürzen ... ja sicher, wenn´s grad günstig rausläuft, bei mir is es aber so dass ich die kette weder kürzen, noch verlängern kann, damit das problem der lockeren kette besser wird ... hierbei hilft nur ein kettenspanner!

Bei vielem Grinden rutscht bei mir das hinterrad auch immer gleich nach vorn ohne kettenspanner ... ich find das teil gut.

außerdem hält der dann die eine seite vom hinterad konstant so fest wie du´s brauchst und du musst nurnoch an der anderen seite verstellen, wenn das hinterrad schief geworden is, und du´s wieder grade richten willst.

wie paule schon gesagt hat - was für einen du nimmst, spielt überhaupt keine rolle! bloß ob


----------



## [email protected] (25. August 2007)

Carl Johnson schrieb:


> hierbei hilft nur ein kettenspanner!



So ein Schwachsinn. Man kann seine Kette sehr wohl ohne Kettenspanner spannen und halten tut das auch.


----------



## RISE (25. August 2007)

Einfach noch eine Unterlegscheibe unter die Achsmutter und dann großzügig festziehen. Schwierig wird das Ganze nur bei Rahmen mit ganz kleinen Ausfallenden, zumal da in den meisten Fällen auch nur bestimmte Kettenspanner passen.


----------



## hard rock bmxer (25. August 2007)

so danke erstmal für die vielen kommentare...in der kurzen zeit !!!  
      naja das thema wär damit dann auch beendet hab mir jetzt einfach ein   
      bestellt bei Paranogarage... 

        danke nochmal


----------



## hard rock bmxer (7. September 2007)

so...noch ne  frage
ich brauch  pedalen!  am besten wÃ¤re so max. 60â¬ euro..mehr wÃ¼rd ich nich ausgeben.
am anfanfg wollt ich mit die Salt pro in weiÃ hohlen..die sind aber ausverkauft...naja was gibts denn noch so fÃ¼r schÃ¶ne pedalen? kleiner tipp..die pedalen sollte es auch in weiÃ geben..


----------



## RISE (8. September 2007)

Die Odyssey JC sind meiner Meinung nach immernoch eine der besten Pedalen auf dem Markt, wenn auch etwas schwerer. WeiÃ aber leider nicht, obs die zur Zeit in weiÃ gibt. Die Demolition gibts in weiÃ, mit BB Lagern dÃ¼rften die genau wie die JC um die 40â¬ kosten. Ganz trendy wÃ¤ren noch die Odyssey Plastik Dinger, seit neuestem auch in weiÃ. Falls allerdings gegrindet werden soll, sollte man von denen Abstand nehmen.


----------



## hard rock bmxer (8. September 2007)

naja BB-Lager sind ja nich so nach meinem geschmack..eher SB-lager (sind halt besser   )
trotzdem danke für deine meinung


----------



## hard rock bmxer (20. September 2007)

man seit ihr schreibfaul geworden..^^ schreibt mal was...mal ne frage wie findet ihr die salt pro pedales in weiÃ fÃ¼r 60 â¬ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

